# You might be a HAUNTER if you watch this video



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Funny video by HALLOWEEN HELLMOUTH. This could be you....*


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Uh Huh!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Who doesn't go to a graveyard for inspiration? Those people look like they were having way to much fun making that.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Sounds like me except the drinking part. I drink water, iced tea or a very ocasional dr. pepper, but all the rest is true.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

So true, reminds me of the NJ/PA make and takes.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yay other people stalk scary looking buildings besides me... but the weren't getting pictures. And the whole beer thing is wrong. I mean the more beer we drink the more blood and guts gets added to the prop.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

omg ive done some of that!! I was told flat out I was not allowed to sleep with my baby werewolf puppet when I put it down for a nap on the bed! And I soo have been driving around town for the perfect "haunt" house!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

that's sad, cuz two days ago, I noticed some really good moss on the side of my parent's driveway...LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I would think we all check out cemeteries for inspiration.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh My GOD! lol. I have never really looked at myself but this, drinking aside, this is spot on!


----------



## deadlyivy (Sep 10, 2012)

I was lmao the whole time, the voice was so freakn great.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well . . . ?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL sad really.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I guess I am a haunter. I'm so glad to be too! 

Funny video!


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol well other then the drinking.. lol
My hobbyroom is full of Halloween cant hardly walk in there. I told gf need a out building just for this stuff and have things hanging in closet


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Funny and true, and that voice is annoying


----------

